# ATI Dimmable Sunpower T5 6x39W



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi guys has anyone used the ATI sun power t5 fixture. 

I'm thinking of getting this for my new setup. 

Tank is the Red Sea reefer 250 36"x20x20

what are you experiences with this fixture. 

All comments r appreciated


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I have this exact fixture. Its a great fixture, ATI makes some great products and support is fantastic. I added a 36" blue reefbrite which mounts on perfectly. Highly recommend it. 

only cons I can say are controller time needs to be fixed every so often, it loses a few minutes, other than that it is awesome.

my tank is 36x18x18 and it covers it perfectly, for your dimensions you will be fine.


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> I have this exact fixture. Its a great fixture, ATI makes some great products and support is fantastic. I added a 36" blue reefbrite which mounts on perfectly. Highly recommend it.
> 
> only cons I can say are controller time needs to be fixed every so often, it loses a few minutes, other than that it is awesome.
> 
> my tank is 36x18x18 and it covers it perfectly, for your dimensions you will be fine.


Thanks for the info. If you don't mind letting me know what combination of lights ur using and if you have a pic of it with the 36" blue reefbrite

I was thinking of getting 2 kessil tuna blue lights. But the 36" blue reefbrite sounds good too

Thanks


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I love the reefbrite it does a fantastic job of making corals pop.
Right now I am using 
3 Blue Plus
2 Coral Plus
1 Purple Plus
I will be changing to 4 Blue Plus and 2 Coral Plus next time, I find the purple too pink.

Here is a shot with Reefbrite and 2 Blue Plus









Here is with all Bulbs and Reefbrite









Here is Reefbrite Alone


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

damn mate that is a sick looking tank and the lights are awesome

that is the colors i want. where do u recommend me buying them from.

if possible local if not online


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I usually get them from Reefsupplies which is online. Locally you can try fragbox or NAFB or Bigshow as well

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> I usually get them from Reefsupplies which is online. Locally you can try fragbox or NAFB or Bigshow as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


the 6 bulb one was 4 weeks or more on delivery so i went with the 8 bulb one u think it will be overkill?

i went with 4 blue plus 2 coral plus 1 True Actinic and 1 Aquablue Special


----------

